# Steam Zwang bei Spielen? Wie lade ich 15GB runter???



## Michael713571 (12. November 2013)

Hallo PC Games Community, 

ich habe gestern die Spiele "Aliens col.marines" und "X3 Terrain Confl." gekauft. Leider laufen die Spiele nicht von der CD sondern werden über diesen STeam dann upgedatet. Da ich aber hier am Land wohne und nur 30-40kb/s (300DSL) habe, kann ich keine 8.8 GB und 6.8 GB downloaden!!! Das würde eine Woche dauern. 

Fragen: 



1. Wieso kann ich nicht einfach mit der Version auf der CD spielen?
 2. Wie kann ich die Spiele wieder zurück geben, obwohl die Packung geöffnet wurde? (Media Markt gekauft) Rückgaberecht?
 3. Wie kann man offline diese Spiele spielen???
 4. Was macht jemand der eine langsame Internetverbindung hat wie ich???


 Ich bin sehr enttäuscht, dass man zwanghaft an das Internet gebunden wird.


Gibt es nicht 2 Versionen von Spielen, eine die mehr kostet, aber offline ist und eine mit Steam-Zwang? Ich würde auch 5eu mehr zahlen, wenn ich nicht ständig online sein muss und keine GB große Daten downloaden müsste...grrrr.


Ich spiele kaum mehr, da ich keine Zeit habe. Ist das jetzt immer so, gibts keine Spiele die man einfach kauft und loslegen kann? Finde ich traurig diese Entwicklung...man fühlt sich eher kontrolliert.



 Besten Dank schon mal vorab für eure Bemühungen, Antworten und Lösungen.




 Grüße


 Michael


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2013)

1. normalerweise müsste es von CD installiert werden, wenn Du zuerst Steam startest, dich einloggst und dann die CD einlegst und DORT die Installation startest. Es kann aber sein, dass es trotzdem so viele Updates gibt, dass einige GB anfallen.

2. gar nicht, außer der Laden ist SEHR kullant, denn der Laden kann ja nichts dafür, und Dein Spielecode ist ja nun schon mit Deinem Kontro verknüpft, das heißt das wesentlich, die Lizenz fürs Spiel, HAST Du nun und kannst die auch nicht mehr so einfach zurückgeben. Das ist quasi wie ein Tattoo...  Es steht ja beim Spiel sicher dabei, dass Steam erforderlich ist, und da ist normalerweise auch klar, dass es größere Updates geben kann, bzw. man könnte sich informieren, so wie man sich ja auch über die Hardwareanforderungen informieren sollte. Die Updates kann man aber auch deaktvieren, und die Installation müsste wie gesagt auch direkt von CD klappen

3. von CD installieren, bei Rechtsklick auf das Spiel in der Spielebibliothekt von Steam bei den Eigenschaften des Spiels die Auto-Updates deaktivieren. Dann musst Du maximal "online sein", aber es müssen keine Daten runtergeladen werden.

4. entweder solche Spiele ohne Patches spielen, nachdem man sie von CD installiert hat, oder lange wegen des Downloads warten oder aber zu jemanden gehen, der schnelles Internet hat, dich mit Deinem Account bei seinem PC in Steam einloggen, alles runterladen, aus Steam ausloggen, die Ordner "Steamapps" und "Userdata" innerhalb des Steam-Ordners auf einen USB-Stick oder eine externe Festplatte kopieren. Dann später bei Dir zu Hause die gesicherten Ordner an Deinem PC wieder in den dortigen Steamordner kopieren. Dann sollte es reichen, dass du später nach dem Start von Steam in der Spielebibliothek per Rechtsklick auf das Spiel, Eigenschaften, lokale Dateien mal "auf Fehler prüfen" machst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. November 2013)

Das Problem bei Aliens Colonial Marines war ja, dass es am Anfang sehr unfertig erschienen war. Also wurden irgendwann Gigabyteweise Patches nachgehauen. Es gab z.b. einen Patch, der hatte alleine schon fast 4 GB. 
Daher kann ich den Frust des Threaderstellers schon verstehen. Für Leute mit schwachem Internet ist diese Entwicklung eine Katastrophe. Da hilft wohl wirklich nur, das Ganze bei einem Kumpel herunterzuladen, entweder den PC direkt mitnehmen oder das Ganze dann auf einer externen Festplatte speichern.


----------



## Michael713571 (12. November 2013)

1. Erstmal vielen Dank für die superschnelle Hilfe!!. 
Ich werde mal versuchen die Spiele ohne Patches iwie installieren und spielen zu können..wollte einfach bisserl zocken..so ne Stunde..mennoo...

2. Das mit nem Kumpel und runterladen..ist schon wieder sehr aufwändig und wenn der nur ne 6000DSL hat....hm..

3. Kann man die Spiele nicht mehr verkaufen, weil dann dieser STeam Account personalisiert ist und der Key weg ist?? Was ist wenn ich einfach den Account bei Steam lösche, reicht das nicht? Es geht also mehr um diesen Key als um das Spiel. Der Hersteller verkauft Codes, die Software kann man sich dann runterladen, stimmt das in etwa?

4. Ist das der Trend? Gibt es nur noch online-Steam Spiele? 80% der Spiele oder wie weit sind wir schon unter der Kontrolle??

PS: ich glaube, ich kaufe mir gebrauchte alte Spiele, die 5J alt sind  und noch offline funzen. Wo man sich auf der Herstellerseite den  Download , Patch aussuchen kann. Ist mir viel angenehmer.

Vielen Dank nochmals!

Micha


----------



## Gast20180705 (12. November 2013)

Michael713571 schrieb:


> PS: ich glaube, ich kaufe mir gebrauchte alte Spiele, die 5J alt sind  und noch offline funzen. Wo man sich auf der Herstellerseite den  Download , Patch aussuchen kann. Ist mir viel angenehmer.
> 
> Vielen Dank nochmals!
> 
> Micha


 
5 Jahre können da schon reichlich spät sein. Es sicherste wäre zu schauen ob das Spiel spätestens 2005 erschienen ist, da danach das meiste über Steam oder eine andere Platform lief.


----------



## Herbboy (12. November 2013)

Michael713571 schrieb:


> 1. Erstmal vielen Dank für die superschnelle Hilfe!!.
> Ich werde mal versuchen die Spiele ohne Patches iwie installieren und spielen zu können..wollte einfach bisserl zocken..so ne Stunde..mennoo...
> 
> 2. Das mit nem Kumpel und runterladen..ist schon wieder sehr aufwändig und wenn der nur ne 6000DSL hat....hm..


 also, ich hab DSL16k und lade 4GB in unter einer Stunde. Wenn Du da mal vlt. den Kumpel besuchst und das mit was anderem verbindest, zB Film oder Länderspiel schauen (Freitag ist ja eines), könnte man das vlt dann erledigen, das müsste mit DSL6000 in 3 Stunden machbar sein




> 3. Kann man die Spiele nicht mehr verkaufen, weil dann dieser STeam Account personalisiert ist und der Key weg ist?? Was ist wenn ich einfach den Account bei Steam lösche, reicht das nicht? Es geht also mehr um diesen Key als um das Spiel. Der Hersteller verkauft Codes, die Software kann man sich dann runterladen, stimmt das in etwa?


 Du müsstest den gesamten Account verkaufen. Einzelne Spiele aus dem Account kannst Du leider nicht verkaufen, auch bei anderen ähnlichen Diensten nicht. Kann aber sein, dass das vlt in Zukunft mal geändert wird.




> 4. Ist das der Trend? Gibt es nur noch online-Steam Spiele? 80% der Spiele oder wie weit sind wir schon unter der Kontrolle??


 Es sind ja nicht wirklich "Online-Spiele", aber zumindest muss man fast alle Spiele wenigstens "aktivieren", also 1x online den Code freischalten. Und große Patches wie sie bei Alien Col Marines scheinbar nötig sind haben ja nichts mit dem Online-"Zwang" zu tun.


----------



## Worrel (12. November 2013)

Michael713571 schrieb:


> 3. Kann man die Spiele nicht mehr verkaufen, weil dann dieser STeam Account personalisiert ist und der Key weg ist?? Was ist wenn ich einfach den Account bei Steam lösche, reicht das nicht? Es geht also mehr um diesen Key als um das Spiel.


 Wenn du ein Spiel auf Steam aktivierst, "verbrauchst" du damit den Key. Es ist dann unweigerlich mit dem Account verbunden. Selbst eine Accountlöschung dürfte nichts daran ändern. Der Key wird weiterhin als "verbraucht" in irgendeiner internen Datenbank bei Steam stehen und ist damit nicht mehr nutzbar.



> Der Hersteller verkauft Codes, die Software kann man sich dann runterladen, stimmt das in etwa?


Der Publisher stellt Spiele Lizenzen zur Verfügung (= Erlaubnis, das Spiel spielen zu dürfen). Über Steam kannst du diese als "Abonnements" erwerben. Spielepackungen aus dem Handel haben (nicht immer) eine DVD mit den nötigen Spieldaten, die dir den Download ersparen sollen. Bei der Installation müssen die Daten allerdings erst über Steam entschlüsselt werden. Dabei wird auch der aktuelle Patch installiert, weshalb du bei der Installation online sein mußt.


----------



## Michael713571 (18. November 2013)

Hallo..

so nun hab ich die Daten von X3 Terr. bei nem Kumpel in 4 STd. runtergeladen, dann bei meinem PC in die Verzeichnisse kopiert und in Steam auf Fehler überprüfen checken lassen, soweit ok. Aber wenn ich auf "spielen" klicke, dann kommt nur wieder der Download und das Spiel startet nicht (. STeam autom.updates ist aber ausgeschalten (.

Was soll ich tun?

Bitte nochmals um Hilfe. Danke im Voraus

Grüße

Micha


----------



## Vordack (18. November 2013)

Um Steam Spiele zu zwingen von DVD zu installieren sollte man einen Shortcut zu Steam erstellen und ihn flgendermassen ergänzen:

"C:\Program Files\Steam\Steam.exe"* -install E:* 

wo E: das DVD LW ist.


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Michael713571 schrieb:


> Hallo..
> 
> so nun hab ich die Daten von X3 Terr. bei nem Kumpel in 4 STd. runtergeladen, dann bei meinem PC in die Verzeichnisse kopiert und in Steam auf Fehler überprüfen checken lassen, soweit ok. Aber wenn ich auf "spielen" klicke, dann kommt nur wieder der Download und das Spiel startet nicht (. STeam autom.updates ist aber ausgeschalten (


 Also, nach dem Check auf Fehler sagt Steam, dass alles okay ist, will aber trotzdem ALLES neu laden? Oder kann es sein, dass Steam nur ein BISSCHEN nachladen will? Letzteres kann nämlich selbst bei der Kopiermethode passieren. Hast Du mal geschaut, wieviel Steam da runterladen will?


----------



## Michael713571 (18. November 2013)

Hallo..

ja hab ich geschaut, der STeam will da 6GB runterziehen (siehe Anhänge).
Ich habe jetzt mal meine Verzeichnisse gecheckt: 

Also ich hatte damals Skyrim gekauft und din E:\Spiele\skyrim installiert. 
Nun ist dort aber auch das STeam installiert, also unter E:\Spiele\skyrim\steam und E:\Spiele\skyrim\steamapps...da sind dann die Unterordern..siehe Anhang. Ich möchte nun versuchen alles zu deinstallieren und ncohmals unter C: zu installieren. 
Vielleicht checkt der STeam nicht, wo meine DAten sind. Ich hab gesehen, dass unter dem Verzeichnis: \downloading nochmals 3 Ordner sind. 
- Im Ordner \2820 befinden sich 7,51GB vom X3 von der DVD (also veraltete VErsion). 
- Im Ordner \201310 befinden sich 8,66 GB von X3 APrel. (auch veraltete DVD VErsion).
- Im Ordner \49540  befinden sich 3 Ordner (Binaries, Engine, Pecangame) mit 9,72 GB. Was das ist weiß ich nicht, schätze mal das gehört noch zum X3

Die frischen Downloaddaten von gestern von X3 sind im Ordner \common\x3 terrain conflict (7,52GB)...siehe ANhang.

Ich glaube, irgendwie liest der Steam nicht diesen Ordner ein. Wieso weiß ich nicht.

Der Ordner \userdata ist leer.


Eigentl. spiele ich Software nicht unter C: auf, falls mal ein  Datencrash gibt, aber evtl. geht das bei Spielen mit STeam nicht mehr  oder macht keinen Sinn mehr, da ja alles im Netz ist?

Soll ich nun alles deinstallieren? Was meint ihr? Und wie soll ich dann was installieren? Und sind dann meine Skyrim Daten noch da, bzw. einspielbar? habe diese mit dem STEam Backup auf G:\...gesichert.

Danke im Voraus.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Michael713571 (18. November 2013)

Hier noch das Verzeichn.\common\x3..mit den neuen DAten im Anhang.


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2013)

Mich irritiert dein Spiele Pfad ...

Bei mir sind alle Spiele in 
H:\Spiele\*Steam\steamapps\common\*_<Spielename>_*\*
oder
H:\Spiele\*Steam\steamapps\*_<Steamaccountname>_*\*_<Spielename>_*\*


----------



## Herbboy (18. November 2013)

Also, es ist so: Steam hat früher immer dahin installiert, wo es selber installiert war. Inzwischen kannst Du aber nen Ordner Deiner Wahl angeben für jedes Spiel. Nur: Steam hat doch gecheckt und keinen Fehler gefunden, oder? Das wäre schon seltsam... Du könntest Steam natürlich mal komplett deinstallieren, dann neu zB auf E: installieren und Deine Steam-Games bzw. den Ordner "Steamapps" da reinkopieren, also in den Ordner Steam. Und zwar vor dem ersten LogIn und dann nochmal schauen, ob es per Prüfung klappt.

Das kann echt sein, dass bei Dir das Problem ist, dass Du nen Ordner Skyrim hast in dem Steam dann nochmal nen eigenen Ordner hat, aber der oder zumindest EIN "Steamapps"-Ordner im Sykrim-Ordner ist. 

Oder check mal: ist IM Order Steam, der in Deinem Skyrim-Ordner ist, auch nochmal ein Steamapps-Ordner? Da kopier das beim Kumpel runtergeladene mal DORT rein


----------



## Michael713571 (18. November 2013)

Hallo..

also es klappt immer nocoh nicht. Ich habe jetzt steam deinstalliert und auf E:\spiele\steam instalilert. Dort hab ich dann das STeamapps verzeichn. kopiert. Dann bin ich das erste mal auf login per steam und hab dann Fehler prüfen geklickt. Beim Starten vom Spiel kam wieder downlaod..6,3GB...und es standen alle 4 Spiele noch in der Bibliothek, obwohl ich Aliens M. ganz gelöscht habe und X3 Alb.Pr. auch..komisch..

Hilfeeeeeeeee!! jetzt nervts mich echt..also in 20J hab ihc noch nie solche Probleme mit paar Spielchen gehabt..grrrrrr..gleich hol ich meinen Amiga wieder raus...

Hat noch jmd ne Idee? Ich glaube man braucht gar nichts downloaden. STeam greift gar nicht auf die Festpl. zu..merkt sich wohl irgendwelche Daten im Cloud oder so...

Habe nochmal mit Suchfunktion gecheckt ob noch sonstwo eine steamapps ist, nirgends nur im sicherungsordner von vorhin, wo ich die alten steamapps daten sicherte.


----------



## Worrel (18. November 2013)

Ich kann dir nur sagen, was ich generell in so einem Fall machen würde:

- Steam starten
- Download anhalten
- Spiel in der Liste rechtsklicken - lokale Dateien löschen
- Steam beenden

- nachschauen, ob du noch irgendwelche reinkopierten Dateien in  einem Unterordner hast -> diese löschen

- Steam starten
- Installation über Steam starten
- Im Unterordner *\Steam\steamapps\common\<Spielename>\ * schauen, ob dort Verzeichnisse und Dateien angelegt werden, die du in deinen kopierten Dateien wiederfindest. Wenn ja: Steam beenden

- Dateiverzeichnisse und Dateien passend rüberkopieren

- Steam starten
- Download anhalten
- Rechtsklick aufs Spiel - Eigenschaften - Lokale Dateien - ...verifizieren/überprüfen


----------



## Michael713571 (19. November 2013)

Danke Worrel..

habs so gemacht, dann passierte nix. STeam wollte wieder downlaoden...dann hab ich enfach mal nen guten alten Reset gemacht. Und nochmal die Daten ins \common Verzeichnis kopiert und siehe da, plötzlich stand in der Bibliothek, dass er nix mehr downloaden muss und ich drückte auf "spielen". Und? Jaaa...es hat geklappt...hab grad die ersten 5Min. angespielt. 
ABer bin trotzdem noch ned wirklich glücklich über diese STeam-Situation. Gibts nicht eine andere Variante ohne Steam??

Kann mir jmd sagen, wofür er/sie Steam nutzt? Ich sehe da eher einen Shop und Geldmacherei dahinter...

Danke nochmal...ihr seid Klasse!!

Seervus

Micha


----------



## Worrel (19. November 2013)

Michael713571 schrieb:


> Jaaa...es hat geklappt...´


Grats.



> ABer bin trotzdem noch ned wirklich glücklich über diese STeam-Situation. Gibts nicht eine andere Variante ohne Steam??


Das Aliens Spiel gibt's nur mit Steam. Das X3 Spiel scheint Steam nicht dringend vorauszusetzen, dh: theoretisch könntest du irgendwo eine Steamlose Version erwerben.



> Kann mir jmd sagen, wofür er/sie Steam nutzt? Ich sehe da eher einen Shop und Geldmacherei dahinter...


Ein Unternehmen will Geld verdienen - natürlich.

Steam ist eine Plattform zum Verkauf, Regelung und Pflege von Software Lizenzen mit Community Features.

Zur Pflege gehören bei Online Spielen Maßnahmen gegen Cheater und Hacker.
Wenn jetzt Steam Spiele nicht an einen Account gebunden wären, würde der erwischte Hacker "Karl" einfach als "Achim" neu einloggen und lustig weiter hacken und cheaten. Sprich: es gäbe keine Möglichkeit, erwischte Hacker auszuschliessen.
Da nun jedes Spiel an einen Account gebunden ist, wird der Hacker mit einem "VAC Bann" markiert und von entsprechenden Spielen ausgeschlossen. will er dort wieder mitspielen muß er sich das Spiel erneut zulegen (und auf einem anderen Account ohne VAC Bann aktivieren.


Ich persönlich nutze Steam zum Spielen meiner Steam Spiele. 

- und als Startprogramm für Spiele ohne Steam.
- zum Sammeln von Screenshots in der Steamcould (geht auch für Steam fremde Spiele).
- um Savegames in der Cloud speichern (nur Spiele mit Steamworks), Achievements zu sammeln etc.
- um von besonderen Rabatten und Events zu profitieren (je nach Aktion: wenn man das Vorgänger Spiel im Account hat; wenn man durch das Herstellen eines Kartensatzes einen Rabattgutschein bekommen hat; zusätzliche Items in TF2 beim Vorbestellen eines anderen neuen Titels; Freispielen von Items für andere Spiele (Telltale Poker games); in der Vergangenheit: besondere Sale Events (bei denen man im "Summer Camp" Tickets durch erledigen von Achievements gesammelt hatte, die dann für DLCs für verschiedene Spiele einlösbar waren)...)


Mit 30-40kb/s macht Steam natürlich deutlich weniger Spaß, weil das eine oder andere Update dann schon mal was größer wird und man auch DLCs nicht mal eben schnell runterlädt. oder Savegames automatisch per Steamworks abgleicht.


----------



## Shorty484 (19. November 2013)

Das Problem hatte ich letztens auch. Das Problem besteht darin, dass Steam bei einer Neuinstallation den Ordner "Common" in Steamapps nicht anlegt, erst wenn ein Spiel runtergeladen (oder der Download wenigstens begonnen wurde) wurde. Und alle auf einem anderen Rechner heruntergeladenen Spiele müssen in Common kopiert werden, dass sie erkannt werden. Bis ich das gecheckt hatte, hats bissel gedauert . Steam halt.



> Kann mir jmd sagen, wofür er/sie Steam nutzt? Ich sehe da eher einen Shop und Geldmacherei dahinter...


Da die Spiele ohne Steam nicht laufen, nutzt mans halt zum spielen .

Ich habe inzwischen mehr Spiele als Steam Download als auf Datenträger. Mit dem einfachen Hintergrund, dass die Spiele bei den regelmäßig stattfindenden Steamsales deutlich billiger sind (nicht immer, aber meistens). Ich habe auch nur eine LTE Verbindung mit 10GB Volumen pro Monat, da ist für die Downloads auch nicht von Vorteil, aber damit werde ich leben müssen.



> Gibts nicht eine andere Variante ohne Steam??


Die wird es in Zukunft für viele Spiele nicht mehr geben. Und wenns kein Steam ist, dann ist es Origin oder UPlay


----------



## stawacz (19. November 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Grats.
> 
> 
> Das Aliens Spiel gibt's nur mit Steam. Das X3 Spiel scheint Steam nicht dringend vorauszusetzen, dh: theoretisch könntest du irgendwo eine Steamlose Version erwerben.
> ...


 und man vergesse nicht,den workshop mit dem man auf einfachste weise für unterstützende spiele seine mods verwalten kann,,auch n ganz großer pluspunkt,da er ja meinte er hat sich auch skyrim gekauft. 


edit:man muss die steamspiele auch nich zwangsläufig bei steam kaufen,,du kannst dir die steamkeys weit günstiger auch in seriösen keyshops kaufen,,,würd ich generell empfehlen,denn da bekommst du für das gleiche geld,meist zwei spiele^^


----------



## Worrel (19. November 2013)

stawacz schrieb:


> edit:man muss die steamspiele auch nich zwangsläufig bei steam kaufen,,du kannst dir die steamkeys weit günstiger auch in seriösen keyshops kaufen,,,würd ich generell empfehlen,denn da bekommst du für das gleiche geld,meist zwei spiele^^


 Aber vorher informieren, welche "seriös" sind. Und das "günstiger" betrifft nur Neuerscheinungen... oder?


----------



## stawacz (19. November 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Aber vorher informieren, welche "seriös" sind. Und das "günstiger" betrifft nur Neuerscheinungen... oder?


 nee alle titel sind schon sehr viel günstiger dort,,die letzten titel die ich zb bei kinguin.com gekauft hab waren sid meyers civilization 5 für 6,99 und assassins creed 3 für 11,99

splinter sell blacklist kostet da mitlerweile auch nur noch 14 euro glaub ich,,,die preise sinken in diesen shops auch extrem schnell,,innerhalb von zwei wochen manchml bis zu 30-40%  je nach spiel


----------



## Worrel (19. November 2013)

Mist, anders gedacht als geschrieben: 
Zum einen ist für mich alles "Neuerscheinung", was noch mehr als 20 Euro kostet  
Zum anderen meinte ich auch noch: abgesehen von den Steam Sales, zu denen ich ausschliesslich bei Steam einkaufe.


----------



## EngelEngelchen (20. November 2013)

Michael713571 schrieb:


> 2. Wie kann ich die Spiele wieder zurück geben, obwohl die Packung geöffnet wurde? (Media Markt gekauft) Rückgaberecht?



Mal unabhängig von dem, was andere Leute hier geschrieben haben: Auf den Kauf CDs steht immer drauf, dass eine *Internetverbindung* zur Installation dringend benötigt wird. Es wird wohl auch irgendwo stehen, dass es sich um einen Steam Key handelt. Somit hast du beim Öffnen allein schon kein Rückgaberecht (außer die CD ist Schrott).

Ich kann dein Problem allerdings verstehen. Bin auch häufiger in einer Region wo quasi fast gar keine Internetverbindung vorhanden ist. Die sind auch immer genervt vom Download Problem...


----------



## Michael713571 (20. November 2013)

Hallo..

also auf die vorherigen Beiträge gehe ich noch ein, aber jetzt mal ne ganz praktische Frage. Ich wollte X3 mit meinem Joystick von Saitek "cyborg 3D dig."spielen. Nur der hat noch diesen alten Com-Port mit 15P. Gibt es da einen Stecker für USB oder den kleinen Com-port oder muss ich mir einen neuen Joystick kaufen? ..oder wie spielt ihr Weltraumsimulationsspiele? Doch nicht mit der Tastatur oder??

Danke für die Infos.

Grüße 

Micha


----------



## Herbboy (20. November 2013)

Michael713571 schrieb:


> Hallo..
> 
> also auf die vorherigen Beiträge gehe ich noch ein, aber jetzt mal ne ganz praktische Frage. Ich wollte X3 mit meinem Joystick von Saitek "cyborg 3D dig."spielen. Nur der hat noch diesen alten Com-Port mit 15P. Gibt es da einen Stecker für USB oder den kleinen Com-port oder muss ich mir einen neuen Joystick kaufen? ..oder wie spielt ihr Weltraumsimulationsspiele? Doch nicht mit der Tastatur oder??
> 
> ...


vermutlich spielen viele so ein Game mit Gamepad, würde ich auch machen. Die AnalogSticks sind ja kleine Joysticks. Und Joysticks sind nicht mehr so verbreitet, obwohl es in den letzten 2-3 Jahren durchaus auch ne Handvoll recht guter Flugsims gab, die aber wiederum so "realistisch" sind, dass es nur eine sehr kleine Zielgruppe trifft.

Und nen Adapter: das ist vermutlich noch das ganz alte MIDI/Gameport, oder? Da gbt es was LogiLink USB 2.0 zu Gameport Adapter (UA0052C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland aber es kann sein, dass der Joystick treiberseitig nicht erkannt werden kann. Und dann hast Du das für mix gekauft.


----------



## Worrel (20. November 2013)

EngelEngelchen schrieb:


> Es wird wohl auch irgendwo stehen, dass es sich um einen Steam Key handelt. ...


Zu irgendeinem Steam Spiel (Half Life 2 ? ) gab's mal ein Urteil, daß das in DE drauf stehen muß, daß man einen Steam Account braucht. Seitdem steht das auf allem Steam-Spielpackungen.

Umtausch / Rückgabe ist daher nur, wenn das Spiel kaputt ist oder wegen Bedingungen abseits der Systemvoraussetzungen nicht funktioniert.


----------



## EngelEngelchen (22. November 2013)

Worrel schrieb:


> Zu irgendeinem Steam Spiel (Half Life 2 ? ) gab's mal ein Urteil, daß das in DE drauf stehen muß, daß man einen Steam Account braucht. Seitdem steht das auf allem Steam-Spielpackungen.
> 
> Umtausch / Rückgabe ist daher nur, wenn das Spiel kaputt ist oder wegen Bedingungen abseits der Systemvoraussetzungen nicht funktioniert.


 
Ok, dann stimmt mein Beitrag doch  Ich habe bisher keine Steam Spiele offline gekauft, aber meine mich eben dunkel daran zu erinnern, dass da was drauf steht.


----------

